# Coach on Lake Shore Limited from CHI to NYC



## kenbyrddogg (Apr 13, 2017)

Taking coach from Chicago to NYC on a 9:30pm train. Anyone else out there take this train to NYC? Is it crazy in coach? Can you get to sleep? Should I spring for a sleeper?


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 14, 2017)

I've done coach on the LSL. It depends on what time of year you are going. Use Amsnag to find the day when the price is lowest, and you will have found the least-crowded train as well.

If the train is crowded, I observed that on the LSL, some people will use selfish strategies to get two seats for each individual. They don't care if someone else is seated next to a perfect stranger and has to try and sleep that way (note: I was with Hubby, but I was observant, and would not travel coach as a single woman on that train).

The LSL also has Business Class available. Perhaps someone who has traveled that way will let us know how crowded it was, and if it was worth the extra. It seems to be quite a bit cheaper than a roomette. You also get an AGR points bonus if you book business class. If you aren't a member of Amtrak Guest Rewards, you should sign up for this loyalty program!


----------



## PVD (Apr 14, 2017)

BC on the LSL is the split car with the 2+1 seating that most people like and the cafe in the middle and tables at the other end. It goes to Boston after Alb/Rens, not NYP


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 14, 2017)

kenbyrddogg said:


> Taking coach from Chicago to NYC on a 9:30pm train. Anyone else out there take this train to NYC? Is it crazy in coach? Can you get to sleep? Should I spring for a sleeper?


As the others have said, consider Biz Class, Sleepers are usually Ultra Expensive on the Late Shore!

Other options are to take the Three times a week Cardinal (Single Level Train with great scenery)and the Capitol Ltd. to Pittsburgh (Superliner equipped) with a connection in Pittsburgh to the Pennsylvanian to NYP. (Horseshoe Curve,Amish Country,Philly and High speed running up the NEC).

I've ridden in Amfleet II Coaches on overnight LD trains, they're not bad, but Biz Class is the way to rollif you can't afford a Sleeper!

Be sure and take a light blanket and travel pillow and if needed ear plugs and a sleep mask.Its best to get a window seat so you can lean on the bulkhead and not having any seatmates climbing over you in the middle of the night!


----------



## caravanman (Apr 14, 2017)

I took this train route a couple of years ago, homeward bound after my marathon visit to America.

I am in my 60's, tall, and don't sleep well sitting up in planes or half reclined on Amtrak trains.

It was an almost full train, but I was lucky that my assigned seating companion decided to hassle the conductor and snagged a double seat, thus leaving me one too. (Maybe a bonus, me not showering for the whole 10 weeks visit... except when guest of Mr. Greatcats, needless to say) 

It is not a bad trip with such a late evening start. Even if you don't sleep much, provided you anticipate a good sleep the following night, for my budget, an expensive sleeper is not worth it for this 1 night.

Ed.


----------



## jis (Apr 14, 2017)

Also you can take the Capitol limited to Washington DC and then NE Regional to New York. Usually that is the cheapest alternative.


----------



## PVD (Apr 14, 2017)

Reminder- the B/C on the LSL is a split car with 2+1 seating. If you get on board early and don't want a "companion" go for the 1 side. It may take a split booking since the car does not go to NYP it goes on to Boston, and you will have to relocate at ALB if in B/C


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 14, 2017)

You can not book the LSL from ALB to NYP. If you want BC, you have to book BC from Chicago to some stop west of Albany (Schenectady is the last one before ALB) then coach from there to NYP.


----------



## PVD (Apr 14, 2017)

It comes up when I try it, as train 48 departs 3:45


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 14, 2017)

I guess they changed it. In the past, it said "Passengers not carried locally between Albany and New York".


----------



## PVD (Apr 14, 2017)

It is still partially true, 48 is discharge only at Rhinecliff, Poughkeepsie, and Croton Harmon.


----------



## tomfuller (Apr 14, 2017)

If you were not in a hurry to get to NYP, you could take Business Class from Chicago to Buffalo arriving about 9AM. Get off in Buffalo and have about 4 hours to see Niagara Falls before getting on the Maple Leaf #66 to NYP. The Maple Leaf has Business Class seats to NYP if you like them.


----------



## caravanman (Apr 15, 2017)

I like the above option, Buffalo is one of my favourite "post industrial" cities.

BUF Depew is away from the city, anyone know the into options to the city? Bus route or taxi costs?

I guess the only convenient way from Depew to Niagra Falls at 9am is a taxi?

I have used the BFX Exchange station which is in town itself, but the LSL does not call there.

Ed.


----------



## PVD (Apr 15, 2017)

It's a good 40 minute drive, or 2+hours by public buses (3) and keep in mind that the best views are actually on the Canadian side. Cool idea, but I'm not sure time allows it, though. Leaf is scheduled out of Niagara Falls 12:07P Emp Service 288 is last out of NF at 2:34 PM but that is a Sunday and some holiday only train...


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 20, 2017)

If it is a busy time of the year when the Coaches are almost full, you definitely want at least BC. Not sure what your plan is for when you get to NYP, but if you want to be alert, then a sleeper is best. If the Boston Sleeper isn't filling up. it may be cheaper, then you switch to Coach for ALB - NYP.


----------



## jis (Apr 21, 2017)

If you choose BC you still have to change to Coach in Albany, since the BC service runs only to Boston.


----------

